# Sprite Valley Railroad, first phase.



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Got most of the loop roughed in. Just waiting on the mailman to bring a package of track to finish up. Eventually, this will all be on pavers laid into the ground. Right now, I'm going to put in some temporary ballast.






















Did run into an unexpected rock outcropping in the way of the planned track route. Thought we might have to dynamite it. Fortunately, I was able to pick it up and move it...






















Gap in the track waiting on the mailman.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks cool HW 
What do you plan to run for trains? The S-turns you have will surely add some fun and interest to the layout. I found that placing a straight piece between opposing curves helps to reduce binding and gear wear in use.
-Rocky C


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll be running mostly small, narrow gauge stuff. I have an 0-6-0 right now, and am going to pick up an LGB 0-4-0T porter. Before I do any big stuff, I'll set up a larger layout with larger curves around the rest of the yard.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure you have at least 1 foot straights in those S curves, and 2 foot if possible.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I was going to offer some Black Powder to keep your blasting era sensitive... but you spoiled my fun!
The worse S curve is from the main to a passing siding, avoid backing through those curves.
John


----------

